# Newbie to Shrimp Keeping



## REDSTEVEO (21 Nov 2020)

I have just started keeping the bog standard Red Cherry Shrimp. I started off with 10, now I've got about 70 odd, with more tiny one's appearing every week.

I have just moved them all into a planted Jewel Lido 200 litre tank yesterday. They seem to be loving it.

Is it okay to add a group of about 15 Ember Tetras in there with them?

Also is it possible to add any other kind of shrimp in there with them or should I stick with the one species?


----------



## noodlesuk (21 Nov 2020)

Looking good. The issue with mixing shrimps that can breed, ie other Neocardina (yellow, blue shrimp etc) is it will impact the gene pool and thus colouration of the offspring. If you're not worried, then shouldn't be an issue. You could go for a different species like Amano, then you wouldn't have to worry about inter breeding.

More info here on what you can and cant mix

https://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/dwarf-shrimp-compatibility-chart.php


----------



## REDSTEVEO (21 Nov 2020)

Thanks, I wish the Amanos were as easy to breed as the Red Cherry shrimp.


----------



## Karmicnull (22 Nov 2020)

REDSTEVEO said:


> is it okay to add a group of about 15 Ember Tetras in there with them?



No firsthand experience, but I trawled the internet when I was looking at what fish to join my CRs and Embers were one that came up as one fo the safer ones.  The general consensus is that pretty much every fish will go after the hatchlings, but several forums had people whose experience was that their embers didn't.  In a well planted tank the shrimp fry should have somewhere to hide, which increases their chances.

Cheers,
  Simon


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (22 Nov 2020)

I keep neo shrimps with embers, no problem. The embers never pay any attention, even with tiny babies.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 Nov 2020)

Karmicnull said:


> No firsthand experience, but I trawled the internet when I was looking at what fish to join my CRs and Embers were one that came up as one fo the safer ones.  The general consensus is that pretty much every fish will go after the hatchlings, but several forums had people whose experience was that their embers didn't.  In a well planted tank the shrimp fry should have somewhere to hide, which increases their chances.
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


The one thing I was trying to avoid was that all the shrimp should be hiding. I like watching them bimble about.


----------



## Tankless (23 Nov 2020)

I used to keep cherry shrimp with cardinal tetras, ember tetras, kitty tetras, clown pleco, bristlenose plecs, otos. 

I currently have tangerine tiger shrimp which can be kept with red cherry shrimp as they won't interbreed. You can try green babaulti Shrimp which won't breed with either the cherry's or the tiger shrimp. Amanos do eat cherry shrimp when they're molting.


----------



## Karmicnull (24 Nov 2020)

REDSTEVEO said:


> The one thing I was trying to avoid was that all the shrimp should be hiding. I like watching them bimble about.


Yeah when I added my Cherry Barbs, my CRS definitely started hiding a little more.  It's not that they are scared of the barbs - on the contrary, they're happy to headbutt a barb if it's in the way - but I notice that they no longer hang out on top of plants and stones as frequently - they're more likely to hang out nestled inside some moss, or in the rooty depths of a Pogostomon.  So I see about 25% less out and about than I used to.


----------



## dcurzon (24 Nov 2020)

im not sure if you have enough filters in there? :O


----------



## not called Bob (24 Nov 2020)

Red cherries seem almost invincible and with a good stock being born you should be fine. 

I marvel at how well my sumped one's take the stresses of water change, but they seem to be fine with the fresh water and temp swings


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Nov 2020)

not called Bob said:


> Red cherries seem almost invincible and with a good stock being born you should be fine.
> 
> I marvel at how well my sumped one's take the stresses of water change, but they seem to be fine with the fresh water and temp swings


That's really good to know. Thank you.


----------



## jaypeecee (29 Nov 2020)

Hi @REDSTEVEO 

I like the following resource:

Shrimps Archives - Shrimp and Snail Breeder

It provides a lot of info about shrimp. I draw your attention to the statement in the Legal Info side-panel:

"Aquariumbreeder.com is a participant in the Amazon Services LLC Associates Program". So, the site will attempt to promote sales but it's rare for any site to give unbiased information. Having said that, I have found Michael (see 'About Me') to be very helpful.

JPC


----------



## aec34 (2 Dec 2020)

REDSTEVEO said:


> The one thing I was trying to avoid was that all the shrimp should be hiding. I like watching them bimble about.


As a fellow newbie to shrimp keeping I can totally understand the love of watching them bimble about. I’m not quite at the stage of giving the Alpha Female a name, but..


----------

